# sick angel fish



## nikkigill50 (Apr 1, 2007)

My angel fish looks sick - where he poops from has something dangling down but it doesn't look like poop, it looks like some of his insides - does anyone know what could have caused this and if I can help her? There is nothing sharp that she could have caught herself on and its a peaceful tank with 3 flying foxes, 3 angels.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

It could be some internal parasite. I just got over healing one of my new datnoids that had white strands comming from its anus with fluke tabs. The fish only spent about ten days in the meds but the worms went away after about 5 but i wanted to make sure they were all gone.


----------



## nikkigill50 (Apr 1, 2007)

How would the fish have got this parasite if that is what it is, and will it spread to the other fish? It hangs down about .5 cm from the anal fin and doesn't move - does it sound and look like an internal parasite??


----------



## amatvivere (Jul 2, 2007)

A while back my betta had the same thing going on. His insides looked like they were hanging out, and he wasn't as active as usual, in fact he stayed towards the bottom a lot. I did about a 30% water change, and a couple of days later he healed and was back to normal. It could be something in the water, or a parasite like said above. Try some regular water changes and it might help.


----------

